# Se obtiene una luz bien blanca con los leds RGB?



## svartahrid (Jul 28, 2016)

Buenas, nunca los he tratado, por lo que no sabria decir si tienen la facultad de emanar una luz totalmente blanca, pueden darla siempre y cuando los 3 colores esten a tope de luminosidad? se que el color blanco es la mezcla de estos tres colores, pero no se si el color y calidad compita con un diodo led que es blanco por naturaleza, esa seria mi duda primordial. gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 28, 2016)

Depende de lo que tú llames blanco.
Hay muchos blancos, de ahí lo de la temperatura del blanco los famosos 3000K etc
En principio si que sale el que quieras, lo que pasaba al menos en los antiguos es que salía "atornasolado" es decir que según desde donde lo mires prima el R, G o B, porque dentro del led son físicamente tres diodos uno al lado del otro y óptimamente no están en el mismo punto focal.
Pero ese punto no es necesariamente a tope en todos, probablemente salga con tres corrientes diferentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2016)

Los leds blancos en rigor son RGB fijos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 28, 2016)

Hola, en realidad un LED emisor de luz blanca, no es más que uno que emite luz azul, pero con la diferencia que posee una capa de fósforo sobre el semiconductor.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 28, 2016)

Cierto, no son rgb. Son azules+fósforo amarillo


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 28, 2016)

Si lo quieres para demostración, vale. Pero para iluminación, no, porque da contornos do los tres colores.
Todos los que te respondieron tienen razón, allí encontrarás las razones.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 28, 2016)

Si se pone un difusor ese efecto se reduce bastante pero los difusores pierden bastante luz


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 28, 2016)

Si ya me lo esperaba, si bien como dicen arriba, los led blancos son algo similar, pero los encapsulados RGB suelen traer elementos individuales dentro, algo separados, lo que podria jugar en una mezcla perfecta, cosa que se podria arreglar con el difusor. Saludos.


----------



## palurdo (Jul 29, 2016)

svartahrid dijo:


> Buenas, nunca los he tratado, por lo que no sabria decir si tienen la facultad de emanar una luz totalmente blanca, pueden darla siempre y cuando los 3 colores esten a tope de luminosidad? se que el color blanco es la mezcla de estos tres colores, pero no se si el color y calidad compita con un diodo led que es blanco por naturaleza, esa seria mi duda primordial. gracias.



Rotundamente no. Ni siquiera usando un difusor ni cuando el sistema de lentes centre el foco de los tres leds en la misma dirección. Ojo, tu vas a ver luz blanca indistinguible de una luz totalmente blanca (la luz del sol por ejemplo), pero la diferencia entre una luz blanca compuesta por leds RGB y una luz totalmente blanca es que la luz led es una simulación, pero la luz totalmente blanca es luz blanca real (aunque ni siquiera la luz del sol lo es realmente). 

La luz blanca no es la suma de tres colores primarios, eso es nuestra percepción visual de lo que es la luz blanca. Pero dicha luz es un espectro continuo en frecuencia que abarca desde el infrarrojo hasta el ultravioleta. Los proyectores (televisión, cine, etc) reproducen una combinación de los tres colores que nosotros podemos ver, tal como nuestros ojos verían el objeto, por eso vemos la imagen en pantalla tal como en real. 

Sin embargo si una luz compuesta se usa para iluminar, ocurre otra cosa. Si yo ilumino a la luz del día una manzana verde, las componentes Rojas y azules de la luz que ilumina la manzana son absorbidas por ella, y el verde dispersado (es la parte de luz que nos llega a los ojos tras rebotar en la manzana).  Pero las frecuencias que el verde de la manzana refleja no tiene por qué coincidir exactamente con la frecuencia a la que nosotros vemos verde puro, así bajo luz blanca natural (blanco total) pongamos que  una manzana refleja principalmente la onda de 520nm que le llega de la luz blanca, para nosotros esa onda es pongamos, un 90% verde,un 7% azul y un 3% rojo y así identificaríamos el mismo color que si mezcláramos luz de un 90% de 510nm, un 7% de 450nm y un 3% de 620nm. Ahora bien, supongamos un extremo de mezclar tres haces de luz puros (generados con láser, por ejemplo), uno rojo (620nm), otro verde(510nm) y otro azul(450nm) e iluminamos un objeto que sólo dispersa ondas cuya longitud mide 520nm. Como en la luz RGB no hay frecuencia de 520 nm, tendríamos que bajo esa luz blanca, la manzana tendría apariencia negra y no verde ¿se ha entendido? Es un caso extremo pero el caso intermedio viene a ser que una luz blanca compuesta no va a poder reflejar la misma calidad de colores que una luz de espectro continuo (como por ejemplo una lámpara incandescente). Para medir eso se utiliza un índice llamado IRC o CRI (índice de reproducción cromática) y determina la calidad de una luz blanca de reproducir fielmente los colores de los objetos que alumbra (por lo antes expuesto). La luz RGB tiene un índice muy pobre, de sólo 50 sobre 100. Los fluorescentes están alrededor del 70, los leds blancos entre el 60 y el 80, los leds blancos de calidad pueden superar el índice 90, pero nada supera a un objeto calentado al blanco vivo (un filamento incandescente por ejmplo) con índice 100.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 30, 2016)

pues que yo sepa 

si tienes una tira RGB de leds y los iluminas a la misma vez obtienes un color parecido al blanco.

pero no es del todo blanco para el ojo experto, pues la mezcla de colores tiene diferentes porcentajes de rojo verde azul.

pero como toda *chucha cuerera* puedes dividir en 255 partes un *PWM* y tener del 0 a 255 rojo, 0 a 255 verde y de 0 a 255 el azul.

hacer mezclas como en el HTML  y ver que mezclas de color salen.

ojo depende mucho de la calidad del led. 
pues la calidad del led debes hacer ajustes de corriente que alimentan al led, toda una teoria detras del RGB.


----------



## ea3glb (Jul 30, 2016)

Ya se que no es un led RGB, que es de lo que trata el hilo, pero lo pongo por si desconocias este otro componente que suple las carencias del RGB añadiendo un cuarto diodo, el W, por lo que queda RGBW. Este es el que se utiliza cuando se quiere conseguir el blanco como la leche. 






Antes que este hubieron tiras que combinaban los diodos RGB con otros W pero quedaban muy separados para según que aplicaciones.






Este señor, el del vídeo, que habla raro llamándose Jorge, a saber que se ha metido en la boca, explica bastante bien las diferencias si pones el traductor de la oreja en ON. 






Salu2


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 14, 2016)

Completamente de acuerdo con Palurdo, no me ha dejado nada para aportar, lo siento, en la practica, en mi ultimo montaje de pantalla, he tenido que utilizar leds de 4.000ºK, 6500ºK . rojo 630 nm y azul 420 nm, ignorando el verde que ya llevan los 6500º y algo los 4000º . Lo suyo hubiera sido poner también verdes y de 460nm y 660nm, pero como no necesita luz blanca pura, si no optimizada para plantas de acuario, sobra.
Un saludo,


----------

